# red-bellied piranha



## Guest (Jan 7, 2003)

im a beginner in the fish hobbie and want to buy myself 1 or 2 piranhas. can someone please give me tips about all the care, cage size, temp, ph etc.... thanks!!!!


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

go with either 1 or 3 or more. two will fight too much. 1 can be kept in a 29g for life. 3-4 can go in a 50g. the more you add the bigger the tank you need. the temp should be at 80-82 degrees. the ph i'm not positive on, but i believe 6.8-7.6 are the best.
wes


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

I have 5 in a 55g but only temperarily. I keep the temp at 82 an the PH at 7.0. They seem happy and unagressive.

-Kevin-


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

Like Wes said, either go with 1 or 3, because 2 will fight too much. For three p's I would go with a 55g tank. You are going to want a well filtered tank, one that is turned over 8-10x and hour. I highly reccommend the emp400 and the ac500, they are available at www.bigalsonline.com for very cheap. You can keep your temp between 78-82 degrees, they will become more aggressive and eat more in the higher temps. P's don't like bright light that much so either put foil with holes beneath the lights so it dims them a bit or wrap the lights with electrical tape like a candy cane. Before you add your p's make sure that the tank is cycled as well. Provide cover for the p's as well. Some good foods to feed them are earthworms, beefheart will provide terrific growth, krill will give them great coloring, and when they get bigger you can give them some pinky mice as a treat, but only every few weeks cause they are high in fat. Sorry for the very long post but I figured I'd try to squeeze in everything I could think of off the top of my head...Oh yeah, and when they get a bit bigger add a powerhead to your tank, it will help kick up stuff for the filters too get and will also help your p's grow...and one more thing







Try to get a plecostomus, they will help keep your tank clean. Good luck.

Mark


----------



## BUMPKIN (Nov 7, 2003)

i am getting some at the weekend. can you keep any other fish in the same tank with out them being eaten.


----------



## pablosthename (Sep 30, 2003)

oscar


----------



## ~SUNshine~ (Nov 6, 2003)

IF THERE'S ENOUGH SPACE, ENOUGH HIDING LOCATIONS, AND OTHER FOOD FOR THEM TO EAT YOUR P'S MAY LEAVE ANOTHER FISH ALONE, BUT I BET ONE DAY IT WILL MAKE A NICE SNACK.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

is it just me or is this thread mixed up? I can't even see the post by streetracer?


----------



## ~SUNshine~ (Nov 6, 2003)

lol...so I wasn't the only one who thought it was out of order!!!!!!


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

go with a minimum of three reds. you'll need a 50-60g tank for three. good rule is 20gallons/piranha.
neutral ph is best (7.0)
temp around 80 is great and all nitrites/ammonia should be 0. this is where cycling your tank comes in.
you'll need a good filter, heater, and substrate for bacteria growth (filter media and gravel)
also, if they're small, get some good hiding spaces as reds are skittish when young.

good luck


----------



## lhuckee15 (May 24, 2007)

hello, i have 3 RBP's in a 75 gal tank and right now the pair Rbp got there one day old fry..
im exited..
its look like a todpole..
is there anyone who can give me some advice in caring my fry?
thanks..


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Go to Piranha Breeding section


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Please don't reply to any more threads that are very old...like this one that's from 2003.

_*Topic Closed*_


----------

